# Mazotos



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again i call on the oracles..

What is it like? is there a primary school and what to avoid? 

oh and commute to nicosia, is it as terrible as from the oroklini sid?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Once again i call on the oracles..
> 
> What is it like? is there a primary school and what to avoid?
> 
> oh and commute to nicosia, is it as terrible as from the oroklini sid?


Commuting to Nicosia is NOT terrible from anywhere when compared to commuting in London. I was in London recently and people in Cyprus don't know what a traffic jam looks like!

There is a primary school in Mazotos and commuting is not bad as Mazotos is not far from the Larnaca-Limassol-Nicosia motorway. The slowest bit is from Mazotos to the motorway as its rural.


----------

